# Εκμάθηση Ρώσικης Γλώσσας



## someone (Nov 11, 2018)

Καλησπέρα σας! Είμαι από Θεσσαλονίκη και σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω Ρώσικα. Ποιο κέντρο εκμάθησης ξένων γλωσσών προτείνετε από τα κάτωθι; Έχετε πάει εσείς οι ίδιοι σε κάποιο από τα κάτωθι; Έχετε ακούσει κάτι κακό γι' αυτά; Έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο; 
speak.edu.gr
idrogios.com
russianword.gr
colombo.edu.gr


----------



## someone (Nov 11, 2018)

Βάλτε κι αυτό: assos.edu.gr


----------

